# What do these results indicate?



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi- I have lots of hyper and hypo symptoms although the hyper are the most troubling. I have TSI of 100 and a very low TPO Ab of 8. Any ideas as to what this means? Thanks!


----------



## MrsLabrat (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish someone would give you an answer. I have "normal" TSH ft3 and ft4 with TSI at 92. I have hyper and hypo symptoms. Did you find out what was wrong??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Hi- I have lots of hyper and hypo symptoms although the hyper are the most troubling. I have TSI of 100 and a very low TPO Ab of 8. Any ideas as to what this means? Thanks!


You are hyperthyroid.

You probably have TBII also which is putting the brakes on and causing occasional hypo symptoms.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake) to make sure you don't have cancer and also to determine the rate of uptake?


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi....I am not well right now but cannot get a doctor to help. I am just trying to go about my everyday life pretending that I feel OK. I have 3 young children so i just am trying to focus on them and hope one day my labs go out of range. I right now have a fever every day of my life. It ranges from 99.6 to about 101. Hasn't gone any higher. My blood pressure and heart rate are unusually high. I have pretty much every symptom of hyperT except the weight loss. I have actually gained a little. I have always been slim but I am eating like crazy because I am soooo hungry all of the time. I wake up at night with hunger pains. I just had an annual physical and I had a fever of 100.5 when I went in and my BP was 130/85 which is way high for me. The doctor had no answer for it or why I have barely had a period for a year. I am only 38. It is crazy I know it is my thyroid but I can't get anyone to listen. Both grandmothers had their thyroids out...one for Graves the other I don't know why. I have an aunt with thyroid cancer. I also have eye involvement. One eye is bigger than the other and is definitely bulging. I also think my thyroid is a bit swollen. I just do not know what to do but wait. This board has been an amazing source of info. And I appreciate you all so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Hi....I am not well right now but cannot get a doctor to help. I am just trying to go about my everyday life pretending that I feel OK. I have 3 young children so i just am trying to focus on them and hope one day my labs go out of range. I right now have a fever every day of my life. It ranges from 99.6 to about 101. Hasn't gone any higher. My blood pressure and heart rate are unusually high. I have pretty much every symptom of hyperT except the weight loss. I have actually gained a little. I have always been slim but I am eating like crazy because I am soooo hungry all of the time. I wake up at night with hunger pains. I just had an annual physical and I had a fever of 100.5 when I went in and my BP was 130/85 which is way high for me. The doctor had no answer for it or why I have barely had a period for a year. I am only 38. It is crazy I know it is my thyroid but I can't get anyone to listen. Both grandmothers had their thyroids out...one for Graves the other I don't know why. I have an aunt with thyroid cancer. I also have eye involvement. One eye is bigger than the other and is definitely bulging. I also think my thyroid is a bit swollen. I just do not know what to do but wait. This board has been an amazing source of info. And I appreciate you all so much!


Many of us gain weight with hyper; I did and so have many others.

If you don't get treatment, the stage will be set for a life-threatening Thyroid Storm.

Thyroid storm symptoms
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/thyroid_storm/page3_em.htm
http://thyroid.about.com/od/hyperthyroidismgraves/a/thyroidstorm.htm

And, your labs are out of range in the sense that you should not have any TSI or TPO Ab.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 ), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI and the eyes
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Cancer is also a concern as hyper and cancer are sometimes found together.

What kind of doctors have you been seeing that are not listening?

I am very worried for you. Your children need their mother.


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for your concern. I have mostly just seen my GP who says you cannot have a thyroid problem if your TSH is in range. She is obviously no help. I have been to a few naturopaths who listen a bit more but I feel as though I always am leaving their offices after buying tons of expensive supplements. Ugh it is so frustrating!


----------



## MrsLabrat (Nov 19, 2011)

I have TSI as well. Not sure if the test TPA is what else I needed but it was negative. I am having hyper and hypo symptoms too. I just think these Drs are horrible. How long has this been going on for you? How high does your heart rate get?? Mine goes up and down throughout the day. I just want this to go away!!!


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

MrsLabrat said:


> I have TSI as well. Not sure if the test TPA is what else I needed but it was negative. I am having hyper and hypo symptoms too. I just think these Drs are horrible. How long has this been going on for you? How high does your heart rate get?? Mine goes up and down throughout the day. I just want this to go away!!!


Hi...yes the doctors are horrible. I have such little trust and faith in the medical community right now. This has been going on for me for a while now...over a year. Although i am having more and more symptoms as the time passes. I think I am just learning to deal with it a little better. My heart rate usually stays around 95. Sometimes it does go lower but it has gotten up to around 150-160. The symptoms that bother me the most are body temp, shaking hands, insomnia, and sweating... Which is just so gross. My eyes are really bothering me too. I know it is my thyroid and I know it has something to do with the TSI. I am so sick of being sick and so sick of doctors having no explanation for my symptoms other than stress. I can so relate to how you feel. It is horrible but sadly it does help to know that others have experienced the same thing. How long have you been sick and what are you doctors telling you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Thank you so much for your concern. I have mostly just seen my GP who says you cannot have a thyroid problem if your TSH is in range. She is obviously no help. I have been to a few naturopaths who listen a bit more but I feel as though I always am leaving their offices after buying tons of expensive supplements. Ugh it is so frustrating!


OMG!!! This is one dangerous lady!! Do not buy supplements; that's when you should run. See if you can find a D.O., your gynecologist/obstetrician or some other. Lord have mercy!!


----------



## MrsLabrat (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel a lot like you. My heart races when I get up in the morning and usually stays around 95 but will get up around 110 if I am doing light housework. My face gets hot like I have fever and I am just so depressed because I don't know what is wrong and I'm tired of not feeling like myself 
I have good days and bad ones. Today was not a good one
 I have lost about 20 lbs since this started in Oct. 
I'm going to a Gyno for the first time in 10 yrs tomorrow. I'm way over due. I just hope she has some information for me.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, just gotta keep pushing forwards for answers. It doesn't hurt to be stubborn & persistent, too!

hugs3


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Another twin.

Fever ALWAYS - about 99.4 every day of my life. In fact, when I am "normal" I am usually getting sick or very hypo.

Lots of hyper and hypo swings daily back and forth. I am fat too - very overweight despite the constant hyper feelings.

My TSI is about 180. My TSH varies wildly between 6 and 22. TPO Ab are greater than 2000 and TG Ab are about 900 last check. My Ft4 is LOW, but just slightly. My T3 is dead center of range always and my Total T4 is low normal.

I too go through the same exact crap you do every day. I've learned to live with it at this point. I think however my thyroid is finally dying off as my numbers have come down a little over the last few years. I feel better than I did 7 years ago where I was insanely hyper feeling - constant panic attacks and shakes.....now I just deal with tremors every now and then and some jitters but they usually go away quickly to give way to another hypo bout where I am really tired. I am NEVER, ever cold however. Friends and family call me the polar bear because I love it when its cold. I just never feel cold. I also tend to overheat very quickly when its hot out and my eyes are very sensitive to the sun. I always need sunglasses.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

nasdaqphil said:


> Another twin.
> 
> Fever ALWAYS - about 99.4 every day of my life. In fact, when I am "normal" I am usually getting sick or very hypo.
> 
> ...


Hi NasdaqPhil, After reading your account here, I was wondering: Is there no treatment for what is going on with you? Can they give you anti-thyroid drugs when you go through your hyper phases? Or is this how autoimmune stuff goes? Is it just supposed to run it's course until the thyroid fizzles out and then the patient gets treated for hypo?
Or can they start a patient on thyroid meds. to suppress the thyroid from working? This is just what I've been wondering as I read about early stages of Hashimoto's. -Gwen


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Gwen1 said:


> Hi NasdaqPhil, After reading your account here, I was wondering: Is there no treatment for what is going on with you? Can they give you anti-thyroid drugs when you go through your hyper phases? Or is this how autoimmune stuff goes? Is it just supposed to run it's course until the thyroid fizzles out and then the patient gets treated for hypo?
> Or can they start a patient on thyroid meds. to suppress the thyroid from working? This is just what I've been wondering as I read about early stages of Hashimoto's. -Gwen


Surgery is about all as far as I know. My thyroid has been really dying off quickly lately so Synthroid is going to be next for me now. My numbers have been steady low the last couple of months.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Another buddy in the same boat.
I have mildly high antibodies, normal (but on the high end of the range) FT4, and my TSH varies between undetectable and normal.
I think that the TSH being normal is just indicative to me that I'm going between a peak and valley in the range of TSH. 
Any doctor who tells you can't be helped without abnormal TSH ought to mail that degree right back. That is ridiculous and you need help - hyper can cause permanent damage!

After my GP pretty much told me I was crazy, I self referred to a cardiologist (the cardiac symptoms give me serious anxiety). He caught my TSH when it was really low and referred me to an endocrinologist who takes me seriously. Keep trying - find someone who will listen. You will feel so much better just getting an accurate snap shot of what is going on!

PS - I have both hypo and hyper symptoms too. I think again, that is indicative of swinging up and down that thyroid level scale!


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

kdsjen said:


> Another buddy in the same boat.
> I have mildly high antibodies, normal (but on the high end of the range) FT4, and my TSH varies between undetectable and normal.
> I think that the TSH being normal is just indicative to me that I'm going between a peak and valley in the range of TSH.
> Any doctor who tells you can't be helped without abnormal TSH ought to mail that degree right back. That is ridiculous and you need help - hyper can cause permanent damage!
> ...


Kdsjen:
Can you keep us updated on what your endocrinologist does for you? I suspect my daughter may have Hashimoto's and would like to know what can be done in the early stages.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Gwen, 
I've never been hypo on my own, only on the meds.
Based on high antibodies (but no TSI at all) my endocrinologist suspected early Hashis. A normal RAIU and fairly normal thyroid ultrasound (only some homogenous swelling) seemed to confirm that. 
For some reason, my TSH hovers around .004 and .06, unmedicated.

At first, since my symptoms were mild, he suggested to wait and retest believing that my thyroid was doing a Hashis burnout. I took (and still take) beta blockers for the heart symptoms. (Palpitations and tachycardia)

During even my most "hyper" stage, according to labs, hypo symptoms showed through. I had some weight gain, no appetite, always freezing cold, cholesterol was climbing, hair was falling out at a pretty alarming rate. I know that symptoms can cross over, so I don't know if these are just thyroid symptoms or the hyper/hypo rollercoaster.

I am now six months into Methimazole, increasing and decreasing my dosage based on both labs and symptoms. I really really hope it works.

I hope that helps. I'm happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Kdsjen, yes that helped. I will keep all this in mind if things progress with my daughter. I have Hashi's but my thyroid probably burned out in my 20's. Since I am
recently learning more about this on the forums, I am thinking back to those days. And 
thinking "Oh yeah, I remember how I never felt normal, always stressed out." 
Thanks again and may have more questions for you in the future.


----------

